# 75 Gal Weed Collection Big PICs-18 May updated pics



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

wooh, weeds. lots!


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a GREAT start! You're plants look healthy and are showing good colors. Congrats!

It certainly will be good to see when you're ready to take it to the next step. I have one tank where I'm doing the same thing right now. I keep moving in one or two stems from my mega tank to audition them in this med-light, mid tek set up.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

really nice growth in there! 

curious what rate do you have your co2 going and how much are you getting in readings on the checker?


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> really nice growth in there!
> 
> curious what rate do you have your co2 going and how much are you getting in readings on the checker?


Not sure what "rate" it is going. I have a solution in the drop checker that is 4 dKH. It turns green about 1.5 hours after lights and CO2 come on. By about 1 hour before lights and CO2 off it is a light green color. This is with an 11 hour photo period. All the plants pearl extensively within 1-2 hours of lights on and you can see new growth of an inch or more on the fast growers by the end of the photo period. So I would say it is over 30ppm. 

I do very little testing on any of my tanks unless something does not seem right. Maybe monthly I will check KH and GH. I do large (70-90%) water changes weekly on most of my tanks. The water out of my tap is 4dKH, 8dGH, 7.4ph and 1ppm of phosphate.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

*Some pics of individual weeds*

Trying to learn to use this camera better. Here are some pics I took today of some of the individual plants.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

After 7 days the weeds are growing fast. Trimmed a lot out this morning. One of the Vals has grown over 1 foot in 7 days.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmm, weed tank.
Sounds like farm tank to me!
you could make some fat cash off this tank.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

A couple of funky vids of the "Weed Farm"

Tanks027.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Some pics of the 20 gal shrimp tank. I am trying to raise some to stock the 75 with.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

The weeds continue to thrive. Added some HC to the foreground. Hope it fills the front in quickly.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome! I'm drooling at your lighting setup


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Where did you get Prochoice Soilmaster, how much did it cost and how is it workign for you? it looks great


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

andbigdaddy2 said:


> Where did you get Prochoice Soilmaster, how much did it cost and how is it workign for you? it looks great


I bought the soilmaster at my local LESCO store. It was about $13 a 50# with tax. It is working great, I have to trim this tank every couple of days. I do not like the way it looks but, the plants mostly cover it.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

looking good! Lots of weeds indeed.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i hope my 75 can look that good some day soon here


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.lesco.com/?PageID=27&ItemNumber=083762

is this the right stuff?


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.lesco.com/?PageID=27&ItemNumber=080310

This is the one I have. But, the charcoal and brown have a much nicer color than the red.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow, exceptional growth. You should let them grow emersed, lots of cool potential there.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks i will be going to pick some up asap


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Those are some good looking weeds.:thumbsup:


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

You should have to post what plants you growing.....EVERY single one! LOL :tongue: 

Even better, have someone here name ALL the plants in your aquarium correctly and they win a prize! LOL 

In the April 2007 issue of TFH, they have an article about one of your plants that I was drawn to...that Madagascar Lace Plant. That plant gets HUGE! Are you planning on letting it grow out huge in that tank?


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

I think there are some misconceptions about the Madagascar Lace Plant. The common ones that have been propagated in captivity seem much more forgiving than their former wild forms. The need for pristine water seems to be a little over the top. Also the under 70 degree water temp. I have not noticed this plant to be a real tank buster, but I have it crowded next to a large sword. The sword is the problem right now, it is most likely going to be moved to the 125gal or put up on SnS. Maybe, when I move the sword out the Lace plant will fill the void. I hope so, because the sword is coming out of the top of tank and blocking a lot of light to the lower levels of the tank. I think the lace plant would let more light get down to bottom.

I think there are 35 different kinds of plants in that tank. Name them all (latin name with var.) and get the a trimming or plantlet of each one. Good luck


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

11 April 07 an update with some pics from today. 





























Reflection


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Beautiful growth. Not a spot of algae. You must have your dosing down pat with such high light. NICE! What are your water parameters? Are you dosing EI? Thanks, bob


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Dosing EI, 3/4 tsp N, 1/4 tsp K, and 2ml P from fleet. Traces from flourish and csm-b.


----------



## CdoGG (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you just use one bag of Soilmaster ?


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

CdoGG said:


> Did you just use one bag of Soilmaster ?


I used about 1.5 bags. However, one bag would have been enough. The substrate is deeper than I like in some areas.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

now that's a nice farm 

I noticed you're starting to get some 'crinkling' of the leaves......I've had that and am still trying to get it straightened out.....do you have hard or soft water? I've been dosing more Nitrates and adding Magnesium and the leaves are growing better....


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Hooha: What is that caused from? i have plants in my ph~9 african cichlid tank and the leaves are crinkled and bent(not to mention torn but....)


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

my guess is a deficiency in either nitrate, magnesium or potassium...but I'm still trying to figure it out and waiting for more reliable testing


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

I think it is from running lean on nitrate. I have been uping the N dosing a little. Before I had been running it lean to bring out the reds, but started to get a little crinkle in leaves and lighter green in new leaves.


----------



## CdoGG (Apr 6, 2007)

sfcallen said:


> I used about 1.5 bags. However, one bag would have been enough. The substrate is deeper than I like in some areas.


I just got 2 bags of red today for my 90 gal. It has the same footprint as your 75 so I will probably use about the same. I will probably have enough for my 29 gal as well.

Now all I need is a light..

Nice tank btw.

Chris


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

I have done the 75, a 20 long and I still have enough left for another small tank.


----------



## milkdud (Jan 1, 2007)

Very Nice!!

BTW, What plant is this?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Milkdud, which one?
The magenta in the center looks like Ludwigia peruensis.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

In the back, growing to the surface with the pink, is Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'. The red plant in the middle is Ludwigia Glandulosa.


----------



## milkdud (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I have that plant and absolutely love it. Thanks for the ID. I'll make a post this weekend to get a formal ID using one of my own pics + some other plants. Thanks all! And once again... great looking tank.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

I have been trimming away at this tank. Trying to get it under control.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

13 May: Starting to get the wild growth under control. I have been trimming a lot lately. 










Pic of some of the hardware on this tank.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

looking good. You seem to have gotten the leaf curling under control as well....any change in your dosing?


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

hooha said:


> looking good. You seem to have gotten the leaf curling under control as well....any change in your dosing?


Uped the N dosing.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Is pic 3, in post 39 L. aromatica?!? If so, you NEED to tell us how you achieved that color!


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

> Is pic 3, in post 39 L. aromatica?!? If so, you NEED to tell us how you achieved that color!


A dose of Iron, perhaps?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

While you're at it, could you please ID the name of the second plant in post 39 (second picture). I really like that plant and have never grown it.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

unirdna said:


> Is pic 3, in post 39 L. aromatica?!? If so, you NEED to tell us how you achieved that color!


Yep, L. aromatica. High light, EI dosing, and heavy on the TE's.


The second pic is TONINA FLUVIATILIS.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Got a few new pics to share.

Krib Daddy









Fry



















Rummy shoal









Green and Red









Hygro sp.









Livv "Cuba"










Pygmy Chain Sword and HC


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

Great pics, Greg! I'm loving those krib fry. Are those the ones that dropped just the other night? Gorgeous!


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep, they were little wigglers in the pit when we talked on the phone the other night. Now they are following mum and dad around the tank.


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

They are soo cute! And I love the pic of the hygro you were telling me about. All your plants are gorgeous!

Are the kids loving the fry?


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep, they try to find them in the tank and count them:hihi: Pretty hard to count the little guys.


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

What happend to your lace plant? I was going to get a real beauty at an auction and decided against it because of I hear it like cool water and I keep my tank in the mid 70's.

Soilmaster is good stuff. Real easy to plug in plants.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

It has been overgrown by other plants. It is still in there.


----------



## Zulu (Aug 18, 2005)

sfcallen said:


> Got a few new pics to share.



Woah, what is this? :icon_cool


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Sweet macro shots.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

Zulu said:


> Woah, what is this? :icon_cool


thats an emperor tetra, a male to be exact
you can tell its male by the spike comingout of the tail


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful fish, gorgeous healthy plants, and adorable babies! It's amazing how you've trimmed and pruned and brought this tank to this fabulous state, Greg! Great job. I really like it.


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

HOW IS YOUR TANK? Could you put up some new pic's


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

This tank is no longer. I have moved to Kentucky and not set up any of my tanks. I plan to do an 8 foot tank as my next my project.


----------

